# A Squirrel Tail of sorts



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 3, 2018)

Dad and I did a little bushy tail hunting. We were both using 22's and this was 2 afternoons of hunting behind the house. There is fired Squirrel,Squirrel stew,Squirrel and Dumpling that came from the other end of those tails.



 





Rodney

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 3, 2018)

Mighty tasty varmits right there ..

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DKMD (Jan 4, 2018)

Never eaten squirrel, but I’ve learned to hate the tree rats for the damage they can do to the house... been eyeballing a new pellet gun for hunting around the house. Don’t think the neighbors would approve of anything involving gunpowder.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 4, 2018)

Dang Rodney you had a down right infestation. Its a good thing your dad can shoot!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 5, 2018)

Does he hire out?

And how good is he on them underground varmints?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 5, 2018)

I sell these little oven pulls in the shape of a squirrel. A woman bought one for her friend at a show in November and was telling me her friend had bought a new Escalade. She owned in for 3 days before squirrels got in and chewed up the wiring to the tune of $6000 worth of damage! Tony


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 5, 2018)

Aw man that takes me back.... love squirrel hunting when I was a lad, havent done it for many years though... my mom made fried squirrel growing up, I really like it, but don't think I've ate it since....


----------



## Fresch (Jan 26, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Never eaten squirrel, but I’ve learned to hate the tree rats for the damage they can do to the house... been eyeballing a new pellet gun for hunting around the house. Don’t think the neighbors would approve of anything involving gunpowder.


I use a RWS Diana .22 cal. 350 magnum with scope got it from Arizona Air, ~$400.00

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 26, 2018)

Any Fly Tiers in the bunch like I am?? I am seeing enough material for thousands..............

Reactions: Like 2


----------

